# The Makeup Show Chicago 2011



## aziajs (May 24, 2011)

The Powder Group is bringing The Makeup Show to Chicago next month for the very first time. Is anyone attending?  DETAILS:  SUNDAY JUNE 12 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM MONDAY JUNE 13 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM  Venue One 1044 West Randolph St. Chicago, IL. 60612   Click below for more details: http://www.themakeupshow.com/makeupshow/CH/index.html


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it similar to IMATS where products are sold at a discounted price?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2011)

Viet611Forever said:


> Is it similar to IMATS where products are sold at a discounted price?


	Yes it is but its marketed towards Pros only. You have to have some sort of qualifying identification in order to attend.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 4, 2011)

o goodness, i was just telling my sister i might make an unexpected trip to see her next week she lives in chicago, this would be freakin amazing if i could go to this!


----------

